# [Installazione Gentoo] Acer travelmate, non mi boota!

## kattivo

Salve,

Buon natale a tutti, prima di tutto  :Smile: 

Ho ricevuto per natale un portattile, esattamente Acer Travelmate 8104WLMi 

non ho resistito dalla voglia di installarli subito gentoo, mi sono documentato in internet per vedere se qlk ha aveva gia installato gentoo e aveva messo a disposizione qlk informazione utile..beh ho trovato questo link http://free32.free.fr/serendipity/index.php?/archives/7-Linux-on-an-Acer-Travelmate-8104WLMi-Part-I.html

Ho eseguito tutto come è scritto li, e al momento del reboot, per avviare gentoo senza cdlive, sembra che non mi riconosca il disco!

mi da un errore, che non riesce a trovare la partizione di root, e mi chiede di specificare un device valido o una shell..

se li provo a mettere /dev/sda3 non me lo da per buono...ovviamente anche se metto una shell..tipo bash..

cosa posso fare? ho letto che il disco lo vede come un sata, ma in realta è un ide...gentoo lo vede come sda! 

questo  è lspci del mio portattile:

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

0000:00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)

0000:00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 04)

0000:00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE)

0000:06:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG MiniPCI Adapter (rev 05)

0000:06:06.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

0000:06:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:06:09.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M3/MC3 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller

0000:06:09.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M3/MC3 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller

0000:06:09.2 System peripheral: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711Mx 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Accelerator

0000:06:09.3 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M3/MC3 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller

```

non so se puo' essere di d'aiuto...

per piacere se potete aiutarmi...fatelo! 

grazie

----------

## Ferdinando

Hai compilato il kernel esattamente come quello nella guida? Perché ad un mio amico con un altro acer sembra che nonostante tutto vedesse l'hard disk come /dev/hdc.

Ciao

----------

## Ferdinando

ho notato solo ora, ma nella guida c'era scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> One
> 
> tricky thing, is once you have set your partitions, installed your
> 
> stuff and rebooted is that your hard disk is no more recognized as
> ...

 

Ciao

----------

## Deus Ex

Da come viene descritto nell'howto, il disco è un SATA, visto che dice che per averlo funzionante come tale devi compilare il supporto nel kernel.

Tuttavia, al reboot del primo riavvio, viene riconosciuto come IDE, quindi devi modificare grub in modo da bootare un /dev/hdX.

Se poi, vuoi utilizzarlo come SATA (cosa che ti consiglio, vista la velocità), devi compilare il supporto nel kernel (è nel sottosistema SCSI) per i SATA e modificare di nuvo grub perchè lo booti come /dev/sdX.

Spero di esserti stato utile.  :Smile: 

----------

## kattivo

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> ho notato solo ora, ma nella guida c'era scritto:
> 
>  *Quote:*   One
> 
> tricky thing, is once you have set your partitions, installed your
> ...

 

Avevo visto anche io, ma non ho capito cosa bisogna modificare sul grub! cioè dovrei modificare,

root=/dev/hda3 ? al posto di sda3 ?

----------

## Ferdinando

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Avevo visto anche io, ma non ho capito cosa bisogna modificare sul grub! cioè dovrei modificare,
> 
> root=/dev/hda3 ? al posto di sda3 ?

 

Segui quello che ti ha scritto deus ex: sostituisci root=/dev/sda3 con root=/dev/hda3; dopo aver riavviato una volta il kernel (se sata è abilitato) vede la root come /dev/sda3 e quindi devi rimettere a posto il grub.

Ciao

----------

## kattivo

Ho provato a sostiturire hda3 con sda3...risultato: uguale. ho fatto un'altra prova che mi è venuta in mente..quella di modifcare a sto punto anche /etc/fstab sostituendo anche li con hda. ma niente stesso errore! km il supporto per il sata nel kernel lo avevo gia abilitato..cos'altro posso provare a fare?

----------

## Ferdinando

Non è che anche a te come al mio amico lo vede come hdc? comunque se sata è abilitato nel kernel l'fstab non dovrebbe essere modificatp imho; ma non ne sono affatto sicuro   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

----------

## kattivo

Ho provato al boot specificarli hdb hdc hda sda sdb ...le ho provate tutte ma non parte con nessuna...km nell'avvio sembra che lo riconosca come hda! 

ragazzi...non so piu cosa tentare...help me

AGGIUNGO:

Potrebbe essere, che aggiungendo nel kernel il supporto sata, faccia confusione all'avvio? nel senso che non riesce a distinguere quello giusto..? all'avvio mi dice chiaro...device non trovato...inserire un device root valido.!

----------

## .:chrome:.

scusa eh... ma l'hai messo o no il supporto per il tuo controller SATA, nel kernel?

----------

## kattivo

Nei primi tentativi, no!  negl'ultimi tentativi ho rpovato a compilare il kernel con il sata...

ma non va in tutti e due i modi..al momento il supporto c'e!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Nei primi tentativi, no!  negl'ultimi tentativi ho rpovato a compilare il kernel con il sata...
> 
> ma non va in tutti e due i modi..al momento il supporto c'e!

 

il supporto è quello giusto? non stai compilando qualcosa di sbagliato?

quello che c'è tra i dischi SCSI

senza controller è molto dura che possa fare il boot

----------

## Deus Ex

puoi postare, per cortesia, sia /boot/grub/grub.conf che /etc/fstab?

----------

## kattivo

Allora per evitare di sbagliare..sto riutilizando il vecchio kernel privo di driver sata...cosi deve vedermelo a tutti i costi come un ide..

l'fstab l'ho impostato cosi:

```

/dev/hda1   /boot     ext2    defaults,noatime     1 2

/dev/hda2   none      swap    sw                   0 0

/dev/hda3   /         ext3    noatime              0 1

/dev/hda6   /home     vfat    noatime              0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults             0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0

```

e il grub cosi:

```

default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.14-r5

root (hd0,0)

#kernel /boot/kattivo-kernel root=/dev/hda3

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0

init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

 initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

vga=791 splash=silent

# Solo nel caso si desideri il dual-boot

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,4)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

risultato:

al riavvio, mi cambia il problema, e mi dice VFS kernel panic, non riesce a montare il fs root sul blocco hd0,0

----------

## Deus Ex

Mi sembra ci sia un problema, che è questo:

```
root=/dev/ram0
```

.

Per il resto, io non ho /boot in una partizione diversa (visto che secondo me è piuttosto scomodo), quindi ad occhio le impostazioni sono giuste, anche se ho il dubbio sul 

```
root (hd0,0)
```

anche se, comunque, essendo specificato "real_root" dopo, presumo che dovrebbe funzionare correttamente.

Ma da questi dati, non so andare oltre.

Certo è che se ti dà

```
VFS kernel panic, non riesce a montare il fs root sul blocco hd0,0
```

è normale, visto che "/" tu ce l'hai su hd0,2.

----------

## kattivo

se ti servono altri dati....prego..dimmi pure cosa ti serve e te lo do..

sono a un punto di pura disperazione...non riesco a capire nemmeno io..!

A sto punto...dovrei rinunciare a gentoo sul mio portattile nuovo? non mi piace molto l'idea...

anche perchè altre distribuzioni non ne voglio! quindi rimane l'os con cui l'ho comprato..! che fa skifo!

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Mi sembra ci sia un problema, che è questo:
> 
> ```
> root=/dev/ram0
> ```
> ...

 

La root su /dev/ram0 è per genkernel che usa un ramfs se non sbaglio; la real_root è quella che conta, ed effettivamente è hda3, quindi la root di grub dovrebbe essere (hd0,2).

Ciao

----------

## kattivo

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *Deus Ex wrote:*   Mi sembra ci sia un problema, che è questo:
> 
> ```
> root=/dev/ram0
> ```
> ...

 

mah se è come dici te...allora nel manuale di gentoo c'e un'errore!

```

Se si usa uno schema di partizioni e/o un'immagine del kernel differenti da quelli dell'esempio, cambiare le impostazioni di conseguenza. Assicurarsi che qualsiasi cosa che segue un GRUB-device (come (hd0,0)), sia relativa al mountpoint, e non a root. In altre parole, (hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz è /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz poichè (hd0,0) è /boot.

```

----------

## Ferdinando

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> mah se è come dici te...allora nel manuale di gentoo c'e un'errore!

 

Sì scusa ho detto una ca**ata   :Embarassed: 

In effetti dovrebbe funzionare tutto se in /boot c'è boot->. (e dovrebbe, visto che ce lo mette grub).

Boh, non so che dire   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

----------

## Deus Ex

Hai provato a cambiare 

```
default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.14-r5

root [b](hd0,0) [/b]
```

con (hd0,2)?

E' l'unica cosa che proverei a variare, con i file di configurazione che hai postato su.

----------

## kattivo

nemmeno io so dire altro..la mia consocenza non va oltre!

a sto punto devo solo sperare che qlk sappia qlk in piu per far bootare gentoo su questo portattile...

anche se secondo me è una cazzata...escudendo i file, secondo voi il kernel è apposto cosi come è  ? o puo' essere li l'errore? e l'fstab? mtab puo' centrare? il grub.conf puo' essere abbia bisogna di qlk opzione? al caricamento del cdlive per far bootare il cd devo darli questo comando : gentoo-nofb acpi=off (altrimenti non mi boota neanche il cdlive..puo' essere debba aggiungere qlk opzione tipo doscsi, se uso il kernel con il supporto SATA? cioè..non so piu cosa tentare...

----------

## .:chrome:.

@Deus Ex: e dove sarebbe l'errore, scusa? root=/dev/ram0 è un parametro corretto, se seguito da real_root

@kattivo: grub legge RIGHE. se hai spezzato le righe come hai fatto qui è ovvio che non fa il boot

----------

## kattivo

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Hai provato a cambiare 
> 
> ```
> default 0
> 
> ...

 

Avevo gia provato... ma niente...anche quello..

----------

## Ferdinando

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> In altre parole, (hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz è /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz poichè (hd0,0) è /boot.
> ```
> ...

 

Però un errore c'è: (hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz non è /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz ma /boot/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz   :Confused: 

Ciao

----------

## Ferdinando

Hai provato quello che ti ha detto k.gothmog? Cioè mettere la riga che comincia con init=... sulla stessa riga del kernel? E' possibile che l'errore sia dato dal kernel di genkernel che non sapendo qual è la vera root la monta sulla prima partizione (io ODIO genkernel   :Mad:  ).

Ciao

----------

## kattivo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> @Deus Ex: e dove sarebbe l'errore, scusa? root=/dev/ram0 è un parametro corretto, se seguito da real_root
> 
> @kattivo: grub legge RIGHE. se hai spezzato le righe come hai fatto qui è ovvio che non fa il boot

 

Non è vero che ho spezzato le righe...xche io ho seguito l'installazione della guida...se nella guida le righe sono spezzate le ho spezzate anche io...

questo è il grub della guida:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r10

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/ram0

 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

 initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

```

e quello che ho postato sopra è il mio.. non vedo differenze..

poi io riesco a far partire il boot..è quando inizia a caricare il kernel che a un certo punto si blocca

----------

## Deus Ex

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> @Deus Ex: e dove sarebbe l'errore, scusa? root=/dev/ram0 è un parametro corretto, se seguito da real_root

 

Ho specificato *Quote:*   

> Mi sembra ci sia un problema

  ergo non ho detto che c'è.

----------

## Ferdinando

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> poi io riesco a far partire il boot..è quando inizia a caricare il kernel che a un certo punto si blocca

 

Appunto: la root è su /dev/ram0 e il kernel parte, poi cerca di montare la root vera (che dovrebbe essere indicata sulla seconda riga) e fallisce.

Non dico che è vero perché ho usato grub una volta sola e non ricordo, però io proverei.

I miei due centesimi di ecu.

Ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai spezzato le righe.

vorrei capire quale guida hai letto. se leggi la documentazione ufficiale di gentoo, che è l'unica cosa che dovresti leggere, oltre alla documentazione di GRUB, c'è scritto chiaramente che GRUB legge delle RIGHE. se decidi di spezzarle come meglio ti aggrada come pensi che possa riconoscere i comandi?

----------

## kattivo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> hai spezzato le righe.
> 
> vorrei capire quale guida hai letto. se leggi la documentazione ufficiale di gentoo, che è l'unica cosa che dovresti leggere, oltre alla documentazione di GRUB, c'è scritto chiaramente che GRUB legge delle RIGHE. se decidi di spezzarle come meglio ti aggrada come pensi che possa riconoscere i comandi?

 

Allora, ho fatto il grub come mi avete consigliato..non è cambiato niente..km ho seguito la guida principale..dove lo separa...non fa  1 riga unica!

Ragazzi..è ora che ci rinunci?

----------

## .:chrome:.

una riga unica?

le righe devono essere quattro (tre se non usi initrd): title, root, kernel, initrd

non mipare il caso di rinunciare. si capisce diove sta il problema, e lo si risolve.

se il controller è a posto conrtolla di non aver dimenticato cose un po' più elementari, come il supporto ai dischi, ai dischi SCSI, ed al file system

una svista può sempre capitare

secondo me non sarebbe male se compilassi il kernel da zero, anziché appoggiarti a configurazioni fatte da altri. come hai visto con i tuoi stessi occhi non è detto che chi scrive le guide sappia davvero come si fanno le cose

----------

